# Please identify this classical Spanish dance!



## Musicarta Bob (3 mo ago)

Can anyone help me identify this Spanish dance? Possibly Albeniz, Barrios or Granados? Love playing it but I've lost the music. Thanks in advance!


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I don't know who composed it but it doesn't sound particularly Spanish.


----------



## RandallPeterListens (Feb 9, 2012)

Rather short selection to go on. I don't believe I have ever heard this before, but perhaps a piece by Joaquin Turina? Ernesto Lecuona?. I would guess more 20th century than 19th.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

It reminds me of a old Mexican song, very familiar, Cielito Lindo


----------

